# Missing libwrap.so.6 lib



## Török Endre (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi! SSHD not started :/ Missing lib libwrap.so.6 lib. How to get?
attached image


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

It's part of the base OS. It looks like something may have corrupted it, bad disk perhaps?


----------



## Török Endre (Jan 4, 2018)

SirDice said:


> It's part of the base OS. It looks like something may have corrupted it, bad disk perhaps?



I installed mysql-serve and reboot... then it breaks down :/
and mysql-server not will start then reboot.


----------

